# Empfehlenswertes kleines, leichtes Schloss für Unterwegs



## dragonjackson (28. September 2015)

Da die letzten Threads dazu aus 2011 sind:
Habt ihr Empfehlungen für kleine, leichte Schlösser bis 500g für Unterwegs. Also klassisch auf der Hütte im Biergarten, Rad daneben, etc.
Wenns geht, mit Zahlenschloss.
Mir ist auch klar, dass ein solches Schloss leicht geknackt werden kann, aber es soll nur gegen dieses "aufspringen und wegfahren" schützen.
Mein 2Kg Abus habe ich aus Gewichtsgründen selten mitgenommen. (somit Sicherheitslevel 0  )
Ich hatte sowas, oder Vergleichbares im Auge:
http://www.amazon.de/ABUS-Zubehör-Combiflex-201-42921/dp/B001BPJL1W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## MrMapei (28. September 2015)

Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal so eins geholt. 
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradschloss-kabelschloss-100-mit-schlussel-grau-id_8303580.html
Sehr leicht und klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (28. September 2015)

Irgendwo habe ich mal ein "Selbstbau-Alpencross-Schloss" gesehen. Das bestand aus Bremsseil, das an beiden Enden mit Quetschhülsen zu einer Schlaufe geformt wurde. Länge kann man selbst bestimmen. Geht dann wohl bis zu 2m. 
Dazu ein kleines Vorhängeschloss und fertig. Reicht, um den Gelegenheitsdieb abzuschrecken.


----------



## fone (1. Oktober 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Da die letzten Threads dazu aus 2011 sind:
> Habt ihr Empfehlungen für kleine, leichte Schlösser bis 500g für Unterwegs. Also klassisch auf der Hütte im Biergarten, Rad daneben, etc.
> Wenns geht, mit Zahlenschloss.
> Mir ist auch klar, dass ein solches Schloss leicht geknackt werden kann, aber es soll nur gegen dieses "aufspringen und wegfahren" schützen.
> ...


Sowas ist wirklich nur gegen Mitnahme-Diebstahl nützlich. Wenn einer mit genug Motivation dran zerrt, geht das Ding aber bald kaputt. Gegen "aufspringen und wegfahren" mit Bike im Blickfeld aber ausreichend. Klein und leicht. Hosentaschen geeignet.

Das Decathlon-Schloss unterscheidet sich aber nicht von den 2€-5€-Schlössern von Lidl, Aldi und Co, oder?


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Oktober 2015)

Vollkommen klar - mit genug Kraft kriegt man das Ding auch kaputt. Geht wirklich nur um dieses "kurz mal in den Laden, Trinken kaufen" oder in die Bank zum Automat, oder am Zaun im Biergarten. Da wo man es quasi im Blick hat, aber nicht in Reichweite.
Das Decathlon Schloss ist so ein 0815 Ding... habe jetzt eines mit Zahlenschloss mir für 5,- aus dem Baumarkt geholt. Ist klein und leicht, reicht aus und ich hab keinen Schlüssel, der verloren werden kann... Werde es jetzt mal in den Rucksack schmeißen, so kanns immer mitfahren. Für Touren mit größeren Aufenthalten habe ich mein dickes Schloss eh immer extra. Aber wie auch immer man es macht - 3 meiner Fahrräder wurden im eigenem Keller geklaut, inkl 2 Brandschutztüren, Kellertüre und Abus Lvl 30000 Schloss. Wer will, der bekommt...


----------



## burnerbaum (1. Oktober 2015)

Habe seit ein paar Monaten dieses hier als immer dabei Schloss für die Tourpause: 

http://de.bbbcycling.com/accessories/locks/BBL-51

Ist wertig verarbeitet, leicht und lang genug für 2 Fahrräder. Kann nichts negatives berichten!


----------



## RocketMorton (3. Oktober 2015)

Die Idee mit Vorhängeschloß und Drahtseil halte ich auch für den besten Kompromiss. Zusätzlich könnte man den nächstbesten Schlosser/Metallbauer noch fragen ob er mit dem E-Schweißgerät noch kurz über die Schlaufen brutzelt. Dazu noch in den schwersten Gang geschaltet, gut is. Der schnuckeligen Verkäuferin beim Bäcker würde ich trotzdem nicht allzulange in die Augen blicken...zumindest nicht mit beiden Augen.


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2015)

Mit einem (hydraulischen) Bolzenschneider ist das in 1sek offen.


----------



## RocketMorton (4. Oktober 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Mit einem (hydraulischen) Bolzenschneider ist das in 1sek offen.





fone schrieb:


> Gegen "aufspringen und wegfahren" mit Bike im Blickfeld aber ausreichend.


Darum ging's! Du wirst ja nicht beim Bäcker stehen und seelenruhig durch's Schaufenster zusehen wie jemand gemütlich 'nen hydraul.!!! Bolzenschneider auspackt und deine Feile klaut...nehm ich mal an. 

PS:So'n Drahtseilschloß reicht auch für's Specialized Epic nachts an der Laterne, ein's für € 199 verhindert in dem Fall den Diebstahl genausowenig. Unterschied ist nur, das Schloß für € 199 ist dann auch im Eimer!


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Aluvorhangschloss in die hintere Bremsscheibe. Fahren unmöglich. Knacken leicht aber nicht ganz unaufwändig. Dem bikeschleppenden Dieb das Bike abnehmen und seinen Weichteilen einen Impulsfootjob gönnen: easy


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Oktober 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Kleines Aluvorhangschloss in die hintere Bremsscheibe. Fahren unmöglich. Knacken leicht aber nicht ganz unaufwändig. Dem bikeschleppenden Dieb das Bike abnehmen und seinen Weichteilen einen Impulsfootjob gönnen: easy


Hm, eigentlich ist das gar nicht so dumm. Ich rufe jetzt allerdings mal die Unken, und gehe davon aus, dass der potentielle Dieb das Schloss gar nicht erst sieht und denkt "ui fein, einfach draufsetzen und losradeln". Da dabei dann schlagartig das Hinterrad blockiert, beschädigt das evtl. nicht etwas am Hinterbau, der Bremsscheibe, dem Bremssattel, etc?
Damit hätte man dann zwar effektiv einen Dieb gestoppt, aber unter Umständen dafür erstmal ein defektes Rad, mit dem man nicht weiter fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (4. Oktober 2015)

Ok, danke erstmal für die Tipps. Für mich ist der Mittelweg wirklich ein leichtes, einfaches 4,99€ Zahlenschloss aus dem Baumarkt. Wenig Aufwand, kein Schlüssel, leicht nachzukaufen. Wer das Fahrrad auf der Hütte mit dem hydr. Bolzenschneider durchneidet... der schneidet auch das abus lvl 32 auf. (Geht eh schneller und unauffälliger mit schlosspicking)
Soll auch nur eine wegfahrsperre sein... Kein fort knox... Man kann sich auch bei jedem ding total verbasteln - in der Zeit gehe ich lieber radln


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## uphillking (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das hier zugelegt:
http://euro.knog.com.au/milkman.html

Ist so leicht und kompakt dass es immer dabei sein kann. Andere Schlösser waren mir zu schwer und voluminös um sie immer dabei zu haben. Und ganz ohne Schloß bleibt immer das mulmige Gefühl wenn das Bike ausser Sichtweite abgestellt ist.
Fürs kurzzeitige Abstellen vor der Almhütte etc. einfach perfekt. Es geht schließlich darum die Spontan-draufsetzten-und-abhauen-Diebe abzuhalten, nicht die "Profis".


----------



## RocketMorton (4. Oktober 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> nd ganz ohne Schloß bleibt immer das mulmige Gefühl wenn das Bike ausser Sichtweite abgestellt ist.


Außer Sichtweite würde ich mir das mulmige Gefühl erhalten. Das Schloß hilft dann sowieso nix, egal ob billig oder teuer. Ein billiges Schloß + in den schwersten Gang schalten hilft wirklich nur wenn das Bike in Sichtweite steht.


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Oktober 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> mit dem hydr. Bolzenschneider durchneidet...



Für so ein Kabel brauchts keinen hydraulischen Bolzenschneider, da reicht auch eine Hosentaschentaugliche Knipex und 2 Sekunden. Auf der Almhütte Ok, im Biergarten oder Stadt allgemein nicht, es läuft genug Gesindel mit Werkzeug rum
Für sowas wie das Knog reicht ein Ast als Hebel, also auch auf der Almhütte nur in Sichtweite.

Ich habe erst vor kurzem ein Stahlhülsenschloß durchschneiden müssen (jemand hats um mein Bike gelegt, wollte wohl in der Nacht wiederkommen). Nicht mal 10 Sekunden hats gedauert.


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Oktober 2015)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt geht die Diskussion los... es ist wie gesagt ein persönliches Abwägen. Jeder muss die Situation selber vor dem Bankautomat am Hauptbahnhof oder an der Dorfkirche selber einschätzen. Man kriegt mittlerweile fast jedes Schloss in unter 30sek auf. Das Schöne ist, es juckt auch niemanden auf der Straße, ob du mit dem hydr. Bolzenschneider oder einem Ast an dem Rad stehst. Kein Mensch wird was sagen. Bissl Hirn vom Eigentümer ist auch gefragt... beim Rest... Darwin...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (11. Oktober 2015)

Nicht für die Stadt, aber für die kleine Tourenpause: http://www.sport-conrad.com/outdoor...hopping Free&gclid=CJOSrqPKusgCFUX4wgodwJMF1w
Geht sicherlich *nicht* mit einem Ast auf! Reicht auch für zwei Räder, baut sehr klein und ist recht sauber gemacht.


----------



## uphillking (11. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich auch im Auge, aber deswegen nicht gekauft:


----------



## xrated (11. Oktober 2015)

RocketMorton schrieb:


> PS:So'n Drahtseilschloß reicht auch für's Specialized Epic nachts an der Laterne, ein's für € 199 verhindert in dem Fall den Diebstahl genausowenig. Unterschied ist nur, das Schloß für € 199 ist dann auch im Eimer!



Der Unterschied ist die Zeitdauer und Auffälligkeit. Ein gutes Bügelschloss ala Abus Xplus54, da wirds dann schon etwas komplizierter. Mit Bolzenschneider geht da nichts, da muss schon ne Akkuflex dran. Das ist dann zwar auch in 1-2min offen aber nicht in 2sek.
Würde auch vermuten das sich die Diebe gezielt die leichten Schlösser aussuchen.


----------



## ArSt (11. Oktober 2015)

Hui, danke Uphillking!
Ich hab's gerade bei meinem Schloß ausprobiert, da funktioniert das so wie in dem Video nicht. Bei mir ist das Kabel dick mit Kunstoff ummantelt. Diese Ummantelung verkeilt sich im Schoß, das Kabel kann nur noch weiter eingeschoben, aber nicht herausgefummelt werden.
Diese Ummantelung fehlt scheinbar in dem Video, der nackte Draht kann nicht anständig vom Schließkeil gehalten werden.
Hier ist mein Schloß, rechts in der Mitte:


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Oktober 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch im Auge, aber deswegen nicht gekauft



Der Trick funktioniert aber nicht, wenn das Kabel straff angezogen hat.

Das ist auch wichtig, damit man keinen Hebel darunter bekommt.  Der Schwachpunkt ist nämlich die Klemmung des Kabels im Schloß . 

Das safe man ist mit 150 gr auch recht leicht, leider ist das Kabel zu kurz. Ich verwende es nur fürs snowboard 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pib (8. März 2016)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Mischung aus Sicherheit und Gewicht. Zudem soll es ein Zahlenschloss sein. Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf dieses knapp 500g leichte Schloß von abus gestoßen: Tresor 6415c

Werde mir das mal ansehen...  Lg


----------



## Ximi (8. März 2016)

uphillking schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem das hier zugelegt:
> http://euro.knog.com.au/milkman.html
> 
> Ist so leicht und kompakt dass es immer dabei sein kann. Andere Schlösser waren mir zu schwer und voluminös um sie immer dabei zu haben. Und ganz ohne Schloß bleibt immer das mulmige Gefühl wenn das Bike ausser Sichtweite abgestellt ist.
> Fürs kurzzeitige Abstellen vor der Almhütte etc. einfach perfekt. Es geht schließlich darum die Spontan-draufsetzten-und-abhauen-Diebe abzuhalten, nicht die "Profis".


 
Habe ich auch, kann ich auch ohne Einschränkung empfehlen. Und genau für o. a. Zweck. Der Rest liegt sowieso im Bereich der Eigenverantwortung.
Edith sagt: Meins hat allerdings ein Zahlenschloss, was ich persönlich als praktischer empfinde.
Ist dann dieses: http://euro.knog.com.au/bike/locks/milkman-combo.html


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2016)

Gegen schnell aufspringen und wegfahren hilft auch ein einfaches Bügelschloss in die Bremsscheibe hängen. Kleiner geht es nicht. Könnte natürlich zu gewissen Kollateralschäden führen.


----------



## vector (10. März 2016)

Die Kollateralschäden könnte man mit einem 30 cm langen leuchtend roten Geschenkband verhindern, welches auf das Schloss aufmerksam macht.


----------



## Jesh (20. März 2016)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0063W...=abus+1500&dpPl=1&dpID=31WbGr+HucL&ref=plSrch

110 cm lang und 300g  sxhwer. Hat  jemand noch andere empfehlungwn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Boink (28. Juni 2016)

Neoprensattelüberzug mit eingeklebten rostigen/tabascogetränkten  rasierklingen.  Vergessen darf mans halt nicht..


----------



## ufp (15. September 2017)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem leichten Schloß.

Vom Gewicht her, hat Knog recht gute Schlösser im Angebot:
Knog Frankie Kabelschloss ca. 360 Gramm (Herstellerangabe)
Knog Party Coil Kabelschloss ca. 295 Gramm (Herstellerangabe)

Allerdings traue ich Knog, was das Thema Sicherheit betrifft, nicht so recht über den Weg .

Dann schon eher Abus (ev auch Trelok, allerdings habe ich von denen fast nie Gewichtsangaben gefunden; scheiden für mich daher aus):
ABUS 5805K ca. 510 Gramm (bei 75cm - Herstellerangabe)
ABUS Microflex 6615K/85/15 BK SCMU Panzerkabelschloss ca. 595 Gramm (Herstellerangabe)
ABUS Primo 5412K Kabelschloss ca. 460 Gramm (Herstellerangabe)

Ich selbst habe meine vorhanden 3 Panzerkabelschlösser und ein altes Abus Millennio hervorgekramt und abgewogen:


 

 

 


 
Zusätzlich noch das leichtes Abus Granit Futura Bügelschloß mit 700 Gramm:




Im Vergleich dazu, wiegt das ABUS Bordo Lite 6050/85 Faltschloß 650 Gramm.
Wäre auch eine leichte Alternative und etwas flexibler, da es eine größeren Abschließumfang bietet als das Bügelschloß.

Weitere leichte Vorschläge?


----------



## Kraxler (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich verwende ein 3mm starkes Drahtseil (aus dem Kranbau) mit jeweils einer Schlaufe am Ende und ein hochwertiges Abus Vorhängeschloss.


----------



## memphis35 (9. Oktober 2017)

Aber nicht jetzt mit solchen Seilklemmen


----------



## ufp (9. Oktober 2017)

Kraxler schrieb:


> Ich verwende ein 3mm starkes Drahtseil (aus dem Kranbau) mit jeweils einer Schlaufe am Ende und ein hochwertiges Abus Vorhängeschloss.


Gewicht?


----------



## Kraxler (10. Oktober 2017)

ca. 15kg


----------



## null-2wo (12. Oktober 2017)

auch schön gegen "aufspringen und wegfahren": steckachse mitnehmen. da gibts auch noch was zu lachen, wenn der dieb kette gibt


----------



## Teichholz (9. Dezember 2017)

Mach ich auch manchmal so. Lass aber die Achse aber halb rausgezogen stecken, damit der Dieb sieht, dass es hier nicht ganz so schnell geht mit dem wegradeln. Hab aber immer Angst, dass einer die Achse klaut 
Lustig ist auch, wenn andere Radler dann kopfschüttelnd und fingerzeigend am Rad stehen. Nette Leute haben mich auch schon auf das "Problem" aufmerksam gemacht. Insgesamt m.E: deshalb nur Notlösung bei direktem Sichtkontakt 

Denke ein etwas längeres Stahlkabelschloss, dass nicht einfach um den Rahmen geschlungen wird, sondern ordentlich durch vordere und hintere Bremsscheibe gezwiebelt wird, damit es nach dem Knacken noch etwas länger dauert bis alles entwirrt und fahrbereit ist, macht Sinn. Evt. in Kombi mit Achse mitnehmen (ist aber Bäh wg. der Schmiere - Cafe au oil). Ansonsten Bike immer am Mann halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

